# Creating my first lighting kit (help?)



## jeddman (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Gang,

So this is sure to be the first of many posts from me. Not sure why it's taking me so long to join a forum. 

I'm really needing some guidance, I've had no experience with Softboxes but I'm wanting to assemble my first kit. 

Am I better off to buy everything separately, the stand, the modifier etc. or is there a kit someone could suggest (maybe Westcott?)

This is to be used indoors and sometimes outdoors and is mainly so I can learn more about lighting. I'd rather not get something cheap and flimsy, but would like to stay around the $500 maximum mark price wise. 

I'll be using it with an SB-900 and for portraits. 

Apologies if I sound a bit vague, I've not got anyone I can speak to in person about photography, none of my friends are photographers. I have been watching loads of YouTube videos though. 

Any help or discussion on the matter would be greatly appreciated as I feel as though I'm drowning in options and unsure where the quality lies. 

Thanks in advance, 

Jesse.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2015)

Lastolite Ezybox!


----------



## jeddman (Jul 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Lastolite Ezybox!


Thanks i'll take a look. That's just the soft box correct? Any recommendations for stands?


----------



## jeddman (Jul 28, 2015)

Could this be a decent option to start off with, it includes a stand: Westcott 43 Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit 2340 B H Photo Video


----------



## Designer (Jul 28, 2015)

jeddman said:


> Am I better off to buy everything separately, the stand, the modifier etc. or is there a kit someone could suggest (maybe Westcott?)


Yes, you can purchase everything separately, but because there may be compatibility issues between brands, I recommend that you try to purchase from one dealer who may be able to make suggestions and alert you if there are issues with the parts fitting together properly.

I have one Wescott umbrella, bought from Adorama, and the salesman I spoke with included the correct bracket.  It doesn't hurt to call and ask questions before you order.


----------



## Ron Smith (Jul 28, 2015)

jeddman said:


> Could this be a decent option to start off with, it includes a stand: Westcott 43 Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit 2340 B H Photo Video



I have one of those - it is OK, but not without some problems.  The range of tilt is very small b/c of the design (maybe +/- 20 deg?) and if you don't have remote control of your flash settings - you have to open the diffuser to change settings, like power output etc...  and the stand that comes with it is light duty.  As a large soft light - it works.  I mount it on a boom to get a larger range of movement, and I have a wireless trigger that lets me change the flash settings remotely.


----------



## jeddman (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you both. It's a tough decision with so much choice out there.

Would either of you suggest something that would be better, with more flexibility than the Westcott one I'm considering? I've kind of got no idea what to look for, I just want something so I can gain a better understanding of lighting.


----------



## Designer (Jul 28, 2015)

jeddman said:


> Thank you both. It's a tough decision with so much choice out there.
> 
> Would either of you suggest something that would be better, with more flexibility than the Westcott one I'm considering? I've kind of got no idea what to look for, I just want something so I can gain a better understanding of lighting.


It's a good brand of quality products.  I don't know what you mean by "more flexibility".

I recommend getting a book or two about lighting, if you haven't already.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2015)

jeddman said:


> Thank you both. It's a tough decision with so much choice out there.
> 
> Would either of you suggest something that would be better, with more flexibility than the Westcott one I'm considering? I've kind of got no idea what to look for, I just want something so I can gain a better understanding of lighting.


 For exactly the reasons mentioned, I much prefer the Lastolite products.  Overall better quality, and superior mounting accessability.


----------



## Ron Smith (Jul 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> For exactly the reasons mentioned, I much prefer the Lastolite products. Overall better quality, and superior mounting accessability.



I agree - I "make do" with the Westcott because I have it, but would not get another.  The Lastolite looks like a better way to go for a softbox.  

Look, it will not be the end all anyway you go.  As you learn and shoot more, you will find all kinds of things to buy or build for lighting.  Also don't discount shoot through umbrellas for portrait if you don't need to control spill light on backgrounds.  Large, cheap, easy to set up.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 28, 2015)

I'd also recommend the Photek Softlighter kits. Affordable, built really well, and they work well.  I have both the 33ish inch one and the 46ish inch one. 

Jake


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2015)

Light stands: there are regular 7 foot, 9 foot, 10 foot, 13 foot stands made of aluminum, from Manfrotto, as well as multiple made in China "brands". Those are what most people use for indoor use. For outdoor use where the ground might be unlevel, there are c-stands or century stand type stands, which are made of steel, and are very heavy, awkward to pack, and very stable, and which will stand a lot of accidental abuse,and which will last literally, a century, or more. A c-stand type stand with a short boom arm is very handy. The c-stand is stable enough, and heavy enough, that it can actually handle a boom arm without tipping. Avenger is a decent brand of affordable c-stand. For normal use, a 7- or 9-foot, three section aluminum stand is handy. Two-section stands are more rugged, but are much longer when packing them around.


----------



## jeddman (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm gonna just bite the bullet and go with this: Westcott 43 Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit 2340 B H Photo Video

It's something affordable I can start off with. And then as my needs change and I learn more I can purchase more.


----------



## Ron Smith (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm no portrait photographer, but I managed to get this with the Apollo and a few other lights.  It works well enough to learn a lot.  One of the few times I did not put it on a boom.


----------

